#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Oasis Sea World, Chanthaburi

## dirtydog

This place is actually about 20kms past Chantaburi on the way to Trat, anyway as we had to goto yet another funeral yesterday and this one was in Chantaburi I decided to treat the family, it is about 6kms down tiny little country lanes so I don't think they will be getting coach loads of tourists going down there.

The place obviously has double pricing for us farangs, 180baht for us and 90baht for them, I really couldn't be bothered abusing them about their double pricing so just smiled and handed over the dosh.

They defineately didn't have a 4 oclock show so we were told we would have to wait till 5oclock.




These could be a bit large  :Smile: 









Dolphins wearing spectacles, yes absolutely hilarious, I do that to my dog sometimes, he don't think it is funny either.

This place you can actually swim with the dolphins if you so wish, although the water looked a bit murky to me, plus they got razor sharp teeth that easily can bite a fish in half.

Basically the place consists of 2 big pools, the biggest one has seperated areas, this I assume is where they keep the not so clever dolphins, each section has 2 or 3 staff in the water playing with the dolphins, I should imagine it would be quite a good job for an hour or two, they even have some Pink Dolphins, they looked a bit weird, you know when you come off your bike and get a nice road rash, well that's what they looked like.





Here are the rules if you want to swim with the dolphins.




The show is for 30 minutes, but if you have ever been to Florida or California then expect to be disappointed, there are no aquariums, no information for kids to learn anything about dolphins, basically after wandering round the big pool you can either goto the gems store or goto the restaurant, obviously we chose the restaurant to kill off half hour till the show, the whole place must have had at least 60 staff and about 40 paying customers.




The restaurant is seperated into 3 differant areas that seat about 60 people in each, as there was only 3 of us it wasn't difficult to find a seat, due to nobody else eating there, they have about 5 people in the kitchen and about 8 waitressess so obviously we expected quick service, although our waitress found it a bit hard to comprehend getting our drinks first while we peruse the menu.

What did suprise me was this being Thailand that Dolphin was not on the menu, I mean it is only Tuna anyway, aint it?

This video may upset animal rights groups but I thought it was funny, how to surf using 2 dolphins as your surf board.






In the distance there you will see a floating house, they have 4 of these that you can rent, looks like it is made out of traditional materials doesn't it, well it is apart from the polystyrene underneath it to keep it afloat  :Sad: 




Onto the food, when the waitress eventually realised we wernt gonna order food till we got our drinks she eventually went and got them, I realise that waiters and waitersses aint the high flyers from their schools, but is it really that difficult to understand? She probably spat in all our food I suppose.







Within a few minutes the rice was delivered, piping hot aswell it was, shame we had to wait another 10 minutes for the stuff to go with it, it all seems a bit pointless really, I just cannot understand why these places are so unprofessional, I only gave her a tip cos she was pretty, I suppose that counts for a lot here really.





My son ordered, _yawn yawn yawn,_ Tom Yam Krung, actually this looked like dishwater with lumps of old stuff in that would normally block up your sink after doing the washing up, so maybe his Tom Yam Krung addiction will be cured.





I ordered the Pad Priar Wan Talay, sweet and sour sea food, with this being mainly a sea food restaurant I was quite suprised that my sea food consisted of 2 small pieces of squid and some chopped up fish balls, I mean ok fishballs are made out of stuff that comes from the sea, but it's the stuff you normally would discard from a sea animal and put to the side of the plate.




My galfriend had this dish, I am not sure what it is but it involves eating fried small crabs with the shell aswell, she seemed to like it, but they are a weird lot the Thais.




This is the walkway from the restaurant to the 4 floating houses, the middle bit is just free floating and tied to each end so that is good fun jumping on either side of it trying to get people to fall off into the water  :Smile:  






Nearly across the bridge.







It is quite nice and quaint how they try to keep it olde worlde, electric cables strung where ever they want and all that.




They have a small garden area which would be great for picnics if it weren't 100 degrees here all the time or they had some shade, in this garden area they have the normal lovely Thai ornaments that every house owner would wish to own, I mean you must dream about having ornaments like this in your garden, such class, such style, got to admit I didn't see a concrete chicken though.






I sometimes wonder how their minds work, then I try not to think about it to much.





Here is a nice video of a Dolphin playing volleyball, well sort of.

----------


## Begbie

I was there about 15 years ago. Looks like the same dolphins. 
Yes a bit amatuerish but good fun and worth a visit. 

I think your son got Tom Ka Gai by mistake.

----------


## dirtydog

It's worth a visit if you have other activities planned for Chantaburi, but the place is only worth an hour of your time, then again if your into gems then this is the town to come to, they also have some nice beaches there aswell.

Here is a nice video of a dolphin trying to bite the head off of his trainer.

----------


## dirtydog

More dolphin tricks of jumping thru a loop.

----------


## dirtydog

Here Is Oasis Sea worlds website




> Swimming with dolphins is something most people dream of doing, but somehow only a few actually pursue this dream. Most people seem to think that it's impossible to find dolphins in the wild or just don't have sufficient funds to travel around the globe, hoping to find a pod of wild dolphins and then get close enough to actually swim with those dolphins. Others might feel that they would have to share the intimacy of the dolphin encounter with hundreds of other people in a small wading pool and thus only get to spend a few seconds with these friendly sea mammals without any real contact.
> Although this may be true in the massive over crowded Sea World parks and aqua parks in the USA, the Bahamas, Mexico or other busy tourist locations, this "swim with dolphins" dream can easily be turned into reality in the picturesque costal town of Laem Sing in Chantaburi province, Eastern Thailand. 
> 
> 
> This is where you will find the dolphin nursery and dolphin training center _Oasis Sea World_. The sea world label may be considered somewhat of an exaggeration, since there is a just a dolphin show besides the swim with the dolphins option and there are no other species of sea life present.

----------


## dirtydog

Well if you still aint bored of dolphins here is a couple of them doing some tricks.

----------


## Professorfart

Chanthaburi has some pretty good bars. Respectable ones near the park and naughtier ones out towards the Eastern hotel. The new palce under the KP Grand is OK too and rammed with crumpet!

----------

